# SWM LNB with Splitter Install



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

I bought a SWM LNB on Ebay and it came with a 8 way splitter. I am pretty sure I know how to hook this up but I want to make sure. I have been trying to find a wiring diagram for doing this but have had no luck. I also cannot watch any you tube videos at work so the ones at solid signal do me no good at the moment.

I assume that I hook the RED output of the Power Inverter to the Power Pass input of the splitter and then connect the RED Power Pass output of the splitter to the SWM LNB?? I then run the outputs of the splitter to my receivers and also the other output of the power inverter to my receivers (Tuner 1 SWM port)?

I am sorry if this has been discussed before but I appreciate any thoughts on this.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

vikecowboy said:


> I bought a SWM LNB on Ebay and it came with a 8 way splitter. I am pretty sure I know how to hook this up but I want to make sure. I have been trying to find a wiring diagram for doing this but have had no luck. I also cannot watch any you tube videos at work so the ones at solid signal do me no good at the moment.
> 
> I assume that I hook the RED output of the Power Inverter to the Power Pass input of the splitter and then connect the RED Power Pass output of the splitter to the SWM LNB?? I then run the outputs of the splitter to my receivers and also the other output of the power inverter to my receivers (Tuner 1 SWM port)?
> 
> I am sorry if this has been discussed before but I appreciate any thoughts on this.


LNB goes to the INPUT.
PI goes on the OUTPUT
other than these, you seem to have it correct.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

vikecowboy said:


> I bought a SWM LNB on Ebay and it came with a 8 way splitter. I am pretty sure I know how to hook this up but I want to make sure. I have been trying to find a wiring diagram for doing this but have had no luck. I also cannot watch any you tube videos at work so the ones at solid signal do me no good at the moment.
> 
> I assume that I hook the RED output of the Power Inverter to the Power Pass input of the splitter and then connect the RED Power Pass output of the splitter to the SWM LNB?? I then run the outputs of the splitter to my receivers and also the other output of the power inverter to my receivers (Tuner 1 SWM port)?
> 
> I am sorry if this has been discussed before but I appreciate any thoughts on this.


that is one way to do it

the other is from the swm lnb to the PI and then to the splitter


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> that is one way to do it
> 
> the other is from the swm lnb to the PI and then to the splitter


you missed the backward connected splitter though.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> the other is from the swm lnb to the PI and then to the splitter


How I do it most of the time. Prevents confusion where to send the voltage.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Good info here:

SWM Training Guide

(Thanks to VOS for this link)


----------



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks a ton guys - hopefully I will not smoke anything - seems to be a piece of cake.


----------



## jostarr (Dec 14, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Good info here:
> 
> SWM Training Guide
> 
> (Thanks to VOS for this link)


The link is inactive. Can anyone help with a diagram for using an 8-way splitter with a SWM8 ??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jostarr said:


> The link is inactive. Can anyone help with a diagram for using an 8-way splitter with a SWM8 ??


The link still works [just checked it].
What is your question about an 8-way splitter and a SWM8?


----------



## jostarr (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. The link does seem to be working today...thanks.

I had a swm8 switch hooked up and working, but it got hit by lightning last year, so I went back to using my old 8 port Zinwell switch. I just bought a new swm8 off eBay and it came with one 8-way green splitter. I was looking for a diagram so as to be 100% sure and avoid any problems.

I think I know about OTA, Legacy Ports, BBC's etc. I wanted a diagram to show and where the PS Unit connects to the swm8, and how and where the 8way splitter connects to the swm8. Perhaps it should be obvious, but I just wanted a diagram to be sure.

Is a diagram available?


I have seen diagrams for other combinations, bit none doer an 8way splintery


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jostarr said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. The link does seem to be working today...thanks.
> 
> I had a swm8 switch hooked up and working, but it got hit by lightning last year, so I went back to using my old 8 port Zinwell switch. I just bought a new swm8 off eBay and it came with one 8-way green splitter. I was looking for a diagram so as to be 100% sure and avoid any problems.
> 
> ...


To power the SWM8, you have two options:
the SWiM #1 output
the #3 legacy port
Connecting a splitter is fairly simple, so you can follow most of the other diagrams, [like the SWiMLNB] and connect it to the SWiM #1 output.


----------



## jostarr (Dec 14, 2006)

That's pretty much what I planned to do, thanks for your help.


----------

